# The Forgotten Laboratory



## mookster (Nov 15, 2012)

So....after an unavoidable two-months-plus break (blame work, money, other people working on the few occasions I was free etc) I'm back.

Nestled somewhere in the UK lies an unassuming building, which until about 5 years ago housed bio-laboratories and engineering labs. Now the building is going to be reused, and all of this will soon be gone. It is literally like the last workers on the last day gathered their coats, turned off the lights and locked the door behind them, leaving everything inside, untouched.

Apologies for the more than dodgy light in a few, the majority were taken handheld.

























































































































Thanks for looking...loads more here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157632019068974/


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 15, 2012)

Great place that..
Thanks for sharing!
The super lube shot made me smirk (Immature I know)


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice find mate thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 15, 2012)

Cracking find & photos.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 15, 2012)

Blimey some of that stuff is old, I recognize the Edwards valve which was a design that came out in the 1970's, It was crap. There is even an older Genivac valve there as well. You found the Arc


----------



## krela (Nov 15, 2012)

Stealthstar79 said:


> The super lube shot made me smirk (Immature I know)



I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## mookster (Nov 15, 2012)

krela said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one.



You should have heard my reaction when I found it...that and the flange sealant!

The best thing about this place....any pikeys local to it thinking of paying it a visit are in for a nasty surprise


----------



## TranKmasT (Nov 15, 2012)

Blimey. This is pretty mint. I expect your PM box, bursting at the seams later.


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 15, 2012)

well done, good job sir


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice clean crisp shots mate. Love the huge glass Carbouy! I used to have one of those to bulk brew my Elderberry Wine in 

Great explore


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 15, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Blimey. This is pretty mint. I expect your PM box, bursting at the seams later.



Bloomin 'eck, thats stunning. I wanna go. Where's the PM button!


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 15, 2012)

*Thats rather bloody nice that is!!! 
Sterling work...*


----------



## birdinanaviary (Nov 15, 2012)

good stuff dude


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 15, 2012)

very nice indeed


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 15, 2012)

amazing photos and splore, jaw dropping goodness


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 15, 2012)

Damn they're beautiful, clean light photos! Most photographers would struggle to get those in a studio! 
Always a pleasure to see your reports sir, I don't know how you find these places! Love it!


----------



## skankypants (Nov 16, 2012)

Realy good! what a place!


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 16, 2012)

Blimey Mooks, you sure they weren't just out for the day??? Great pix.


----------



## ObliqueStrategy (Nov 16, 2012)

That was class! Thanks for sharing


----------



## banshee (Nov 16, 2012)

love the wood panelling.nice carving, looks like it could be a fireplace and over mantle ?


----------



## leftorium (Nov 16, 2012)

wouldn't super lube and flange sealant cancel each other out ? 

excellent pics, what a find. love the old microscope - lot's of Hebrew script on those panels


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 16, 2012)

That place is mint, great pics, thanks


----------



## VFR800 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow - amazing ! Daz


----------



## mexico75 (Nov 16, 2012)

Super lube and flange sealant sounds like a good night for somebody lol


----------



## Ace5150 (Nov 16, 2012)

stunning pictures!


----------



## darbians (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm loving this place!


----------



## Lolz101 (Nov 16, 2012)

Superb, anywhere with super lube and flange sealant sound like a good time. Place looks amazing, what a find!


----------



## mookster (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, as far as it goes this was probably the best place I've done this year, I'm going to be keeping an eye on the plans to clear it out as I think some stuff needs saving from the skips....


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow, what a fantastic place!! Great shots too. Flange sealant


----------



## a_little_feisty (Nov 18, 2012)

Fantastic . . . as usual!


----------



## sonyes (Nov 18, 2012)

Real quality that, great report and some fantastic pics


----------



## sploradora (Nov 18, 2012)

:O absolutely AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! my fella nearly jizzed his pants when he saw these pics!!!!!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## amarisfionn (Nov 23, 2012)

Brilliant report Mookie! Very jealous! Great photos


----------



## harriethorne (Nov 24, 2012)

wow that is A LOT of stuff.


----------



## nelly (Nov 25, 2012)

That is soooo good!!!


----------



## explorer101 (Nov 25, 2012)

ooo loving this place! great pics either way! 

L x


----------

